# Need a rod repaired



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a penn rod that was part of a combo with a 114H that has to eyelets broken. Is there anyone here that could fix it, and if so, how much would it cost me. Thank You.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Navarre


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

You have the guides?


----------

